# Olympic Travel Rant....



## RoobyDoobs (26 July 2012)

I have Olympic tickets for the 8th and 9th... showjumping and dressage.  I'm so excited I'm beside myself!!!  However.... To be prepared, and well in advance, I booked travel tickets for two (Flitwick to the London Games) for both days as my daughter and I were originally staying at my sisters in Bedford to make travel easier on the day.  At the time, we couldnt get a hotel room in London for love nor money.  I have just managed to book a hotel room in London and so no longer require the train tickets I originally booked.... £50 worth!!!  I also didnt know when booking that I would receive free travel tickets with the olympic tickets.....  (National Rail kept that one quiet didnt they!!!)

I have just called the National Rail Games ticket line to cancel the original train tickets I bought well in advance to be prepared and they are non-refundable.  Gutted!!!  50 quid down the pan!!!


----------



## Xander (26 July 2012)

Try selling them in the local paper?


----------



## LizzieJ (26 July 2012)

The cheap advance tickets are never refundable sadly. It's the risk you take to get cheap fares. Someone else might buy them though 

ets the free travel card is only for zones 1-9.


----------



## Liza30 (26 July 2012)

I can't believe you're going! You are so lucky!  Did you have to get them really in advance?

My family and I arrived in England just recently and with all the move and things I didn't look into that  when I should have.

Now it's just impossible...


----------



## smellsofhorse (26 July 2012)

See you there on the 8th!

We are driving part way then train and tube to the cutty sark heard this was better than getting off at the Greenwich park stop !


----------



## Maisy (26 July 2012)

blucanoo1990 said:



			See you there on the 8th!

We are driving part way then train and tube to the cutty sark heard this was better than getting off at the Greenwich park stop !
		
Click to expand...

Cutty Sark is shut for the Olympic period....well after 7am it is....you will have to go to Greenwich....


----------

